# Newbie



## wolverene (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi to everyone
just thought I`d introduce my wife, Muni, and myself, Keith. We will be moving over to Cyprus within the next month so please feel free to throw all the ideas, suggestions, advice etc that you can at us.
I`m retired and my wife is an accountant. We had been thinking of moving to Turkey for some time now as we have a place on a complex out there which we bought just before I had an injury which forced me to retire thru ill health. Never got up the courage to make the leap. 
As luck would have it the firm my wife works for, on a self emloyed basis, mentioned they had an opening with their branch in Cyprus and would like to employ her full time if she was interested in moving over there. Talk about "gift horse" time. After carefully thinking about it for all of 5 seconds (oh and phoning me to tell me to start packing) it was a done deal.

Which leads me onto the advice I need from all of you knowledgable people.

She will have to occassionally go into the office in Nicosia but will work from home most of the time so it has been suggested we rent a place in the Larnaca area. Paphos looked good but seems to be a bit of a hike from Nicosia. So what are your views on nice areas to look into. We would prefer something a bit rural as we live in the countryside by a river at the moment, and saw some lovely places with gardens advertised near Paphos but as I say a bit far from Nicosia ( her bosses will be coming over every now and then and dont want to have too far to travel when they come to wherever we are based.

Is it worth importing our car - I have read some posts that advise for and against.

We will be bringing our dog as hopefully the move will be a permanent one so fly over or drive from UK?

We will be keeping our house in UK as our son is going to continue living in it, so will owning a property in UK make us UK residents and not allow us to become Cyprus residents if we decide to stay on. Also would this have an impact on bringing our car as It looks like you have to become resident in CY to do this - I might be wrong but I`m sure someone will know the ins and outs of this.

I have seen some mention of a Health card but couldn`t track this down on the search. Getting a bit of overload from trawling thru all the posts - I had saved a few pages but, sods law, the PC decided to call it a day and lost the lot.

Any and all thoughts will be gratefully received

All the best
Keith & Muni


----------



## Pinkmist (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Keith,

I'm also a newbie here, so hi to everyone else 

My one way flight to Larnaca is booked for 5th August so I don't have a great deal of advice I can give, I have however spent the past 4.5 years working in a Veterinary Practice (working notice atm). Regarding your dog, I don't know whether he has one, but he will need a Pet Passport. The process can take a minimum of 6 months to complete since it involves rabies vaccinations and two sets of blood tests, although if he has one already no problem, fly him on over! You may of course already know this anyway in which case I will be quiet on that matter . If you end up in Larnaca and your dog feels the need for an "aunt" for cuddles feel free to give me a shout on here, I will be petless at the other end and I'm finding the prospect rather scary!

My Cyrpiot other half (and the reason I'm moving over there to begin with...obviously!) works in Nicosia, it's about an hours drive for him from Larnaca depending on traffic, but he is Cypriot *cough*.

Anyway, interesting way to introduce myself maybe, I am a little terrified at times about the whole move, but excited at the same time!


----------



## wolverene (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Pinkmist
Nice to hear from you. I was told by my vet that getting the Pet passport would only take a month from my dog having his Rabies shot ie blood test after 3 weeks to make sure it has taken. I hope he hasn`t told me wrong. Will take you up on being an "Aunt", possibilities of some dogsitting maybe?
Speak to you and maybe see you soon in Cyprus
Regards
Keith

m also a newbie here, so hi to everyone else 

My one way flight to Larnaca is booked for 5th August so I don't have a great deal of advice I can give, I have however spent the past 4.5 years working in a Veterinary Practice (working notice atm). Regarding your dog, I don't know whether he has one, but he will need a Pet Passport. The process can take a minimum of 6 months to complete since it involves rabies vaccinations and two sets of blood tests, although if he has one already no problem, fly him on over! You may of course already know this anyway in which case I will be quiet on that matter . If you end up in Larnaca and your dog feels the need for an "aunt" for cuddles feel free to give me a shout on here, I will be petless at the other end and I'm finding the prospect rather scary!

My Cyrpiot other half (and the reason I'm moving over there to begin with...obviously!) works in Nicosia, it's about an hours drive for him from Larnaca depending on traffic, but he is Cypriot *cough*.

Anyway, interesting way to introduce myself maybe, I am a little terrified at times about the whole move, but excited at the same time![/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinkmist (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi keith, I'm sure he hasn't misinformed you, he probably just has more info regarding your dog than I do. It's an estimate we gave with absolutely everything included, general vaccs too, and 2 rabies shots + blood tests x2, Microchip etc but I'm off to work to check this out now since I feel a bit at a loss without the info in front of me lol...I don't think I'm losing my marbles but we shall see lol

I would definitely be up for some dogsitting


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Keith,
Welcome to the foum.

You are right that while Paphos is a great place to live, especially the outskirts it would be a very long hike to Nicosia every day.
Have you looked at the villages between Limassol and Nicosia as possible places to live? It isnt an area I know well but I understand there are some very nice villages and as it isnt far from Limassol to Nicosia on the dual carriageway the villages in between would be great, giving easy access to both towns. 

Regards Veronica


----------



## wolverene (Jun 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Keith,
> Welcome to the foum.
> 
> You are right that while Paphos is a great place to live, especially the outskirts it would be a very long hike to Nicosia every day.
> ...


Hi Veronica
thanks for the suggestions. My wife`s firm sprang this move on us at short notice so its a matter of sorting out a short rental place first and once over there we can start looking for a longterm rental. Just trying to decide whether to ship our car over as well because we will be needing transport to have a good old look around and it seems daft to leave a perfectly good (8 year old) car behind and buy at inflated prices over there. So many things to do and not enough time. Wish this had come up 10 years ago, had more energy then!! The most important thing as far as the wife is concerned is a Broadband connection for her work , myself something on the beach would be nice-lol.

Regards
Keith


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

wolverene said:


> Hi to everyone
> just thought I`d introduce my wife, Muni, and myself, Keith. We will be moving over to Cyprus within the next month so please feel free to throw all the ideas, suggestions, advice etc that you can at us.
> I`m retired and my wife is an accountant. We had been thinking of moving to Turkey for some time now as we have a place on a complex out there which we bought just before I had an injury which forced me to retire thru ill health. Never got up the courage to make the leap.
> As luck would have it the firm my wife works for, on a self emloyed basis, mentioned they had an opening with their branch in Cyprus and would like to employ her full time if she was interested in moving over there. Talk about "gift horse" time. After carefully thinking about it for all of 5 seconds (oh and phoning me to tell me to start packing) it was a done deal.
> ...



Hi Keith and Muni.
Good luck with the move. If you want somewhere more rural in the Larnaca area, with easy access to Nicosia, could I suggest you have a look between the Kalavasos, Psematismenos, Maroni area to the Kofinou area or even as far as Alethriko and Anglisides. These areas are all between Larnaca and Limassol with easy access to the motorway to Nicosia.

We did bring our car with us because it would have cost more to replace it in Cyprus than to import it. We have no regrets about that and would do it again. It cost us about 850 Euros to re-register a Freelander TD4.

You say you had to give up work through ill health. You're not receiving Invalidity Benefit, are you?


----------



## wolverene (Jun 14, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Hi Keith and Muni.
> Good luck with the move. If you want somewhere more rural in the Larnaca area, with easy access to Nicosia, could I suggest you have a look between the Kalavasos, Psematismenos, Maroni area to the Kofinou area or even as far as Alethriko and Anglisides. These areas are all between Larnaca and Limassol with easy access to the motorway to Nicosia.
> 
> We did bring our car with us because it would have cost more to replace it in Cyprus than to import it. We have no regrets about that and would do it again. It cost us about 850 Euros to re-register a Freelander TD4.
> ...


Hi BabsM
All these new friends - great. I am actually getting an incapacity benefit due to a neck injury which causes me some trouble and I believe I will continue getting that till I retire officially in 18 months. The main problem connected with this is the need for several injections into the spine each year but I am hoping to carry on the treatment in Cyprus.When we`ve been to Turkey the heat helped a lot so hopefully Cyprus will do the same. The places you mentioned are very helpful and we will start looking in the areas we can pronounce:
One of the queries I have is about some of the charges you incur bringing a car - I did see a formula for working this out which was: .45 Euro x cc of car x .15 Euro per cc . this equates to 25000 Euro ( more than the car costs brand new, obviously I have done my maths wrong???. Your costing seems a lot better and I shall be checking the posts about this. I have seen a mention of trying to get relief/exemption from Excise Duty, is this what you did? Once again time is the problem but we will get there in the end.
Once again thanks for your input - I`ll go on Google world and have a look at the areas you mention.
Regards
Keith


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

*moving over to cy soon*



wolverene said:


> Hi BabsM
> All these new friends - great. I am actually getting an incapacity benefit due to a neck injury which causes me some trouble and I believe I will continue getting that till I retire officially in 18 months. The main problem connected with this is the need for several injections into the spine each year but I am hoping to carry on the treatment in Cyprus.When we`ve been to Turkey the heat helped a lot so hopefully Cyprus will do the same. The places you mentioned are very helpful and we will start looking in the areas we can pronounce:
> One of the queries I have is about some of the charges you incur bringing a car - I did see a formula for working this out which was: .45 Euro x cc of car x .15 Euro per cc . this equates to 25000 Euro ( more than the car costs brand new, obviously I have done my maths wrong???. Your costing seems a lot better and I shall be checking the posts about this. I have seen a mention of trying to get relief/exemption from Excise Duty, is this what you did? Once again time is the problem but we will get there in the end.
> Once again thanks for your input - I`ll go on Google world and have a look at the areas you mention.
> ...


Hi All, I'm a newby on this site, but found some good hints and tips. We are moving to Oraklini in early september. We sold our house here in the uk on the first day it went on sale, we had expected it to take about 6 months so it's panic stations now as our buyers want to move in asap.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

wolverene said:


> Hi BabsM
> All these new friends - great. I am actually getting an incapacity benefit due to a neck injury which causes me some trouble and I believe I will continue getting that till I retire officially in 18 months. The main problem connected with this is the need for several injections into the spine each year but I am hoping to carry on the treatment in Cyprus.When we`ve been to Turkey the heat helped a lot so hopefully Cyprus will do the same. The places you mentioned are very helpful and we will start looking in the areas we can pronounce:
> One of the queries I have is about some of the charges you incur bringing a car - I did see a formula for working this out which was: .45 Euro x cc of car x .15 Euro per cc . this equates to 25000 Euro ( more than the car costs brand new, obviously I have done my maths wrong???. Your costing seems a lot better and I shall be checking the posts about this. I have seen a mention of trying to get relief/exemption from Excise Duty, is this what you did? Once again time is the problem but we will get there in the end.
> Once again thanks for your input - I`ll go on Google world and have a look at the areas you mention.
> ...


If you are retired and can provide the relevant paperwork then you can get relief from import duty when bringing your car over. Cyprus does give exemption from road tax for people who have disabilities but I believe their criteria for disability is tougher than the UK. I keep meaning to investigate... just not got round to it!

what car are you thinking of bringing over?


----------



## wolverene (Jun 14, 2009)

BabsM said:


> If you are retired and can provide the relevant paperwork then you can get relief from import duty when bringing your car over. Cyprus does give exemption from road tax for people who have disabilities but I believe their criteria for disability is tougher than the UK. I keep meaning to investigate... just not got round to it!
> 
> what car are you thinking of bringing over?


Hi again, sorry for the delay in coming back on forum but had loads of chasing about to do. I am not classed as Disabled so looks like I wouldn`t get exemption. We have a Hyundai Coupe with A/C (very desirable) and sunroof so would be perfect over there. Might have to look into long term rental as we wont have a spare few thousand Euros to splash out on a car. Will have to go into all the import details when we are over there.


----------

